
Nazi Detector - Chrome Plugin - zo1
https://github.com/selfagency/nazi-detector
======
jstewartmobile
This plugin (((and its counterpart))) make me long for the bad old days of
browser-helper objects and Visual C++.

They'd have enough time to think better of it -- way before getting "Hello
World" to build.

------
michaelmrose
Funny as this is names are unique identifiers. There are certainly individual
names that probably correspond to hundreds of individuals.

